# Want to try Odie's Oil.



## MoonJelly (Jun 25, 2017)

But it's really expensive. I'm curious if anyone who has tried it would say it's worth the cost (or not!).

On the Padalka thread, I saw a side-by-side comparison of Tru-Oil, Mineral Oil, and bare wood.






In my own experience, tung and linseed oil tints wood a bit darker, whereas I know Tru-Oil keeps wood closer to its original color--hence the name, perhaps. I've used a few varnishes in conjunction with these, that create a nice 'wet' look, but all these options are pretty easy to come by and less of a dent on your wallet.

Those of you with experience, how does it compare to other oil based finishes, and in your minds is it worth paying 3-4 times the cash?

Does anyone have a picture of different oil finishes side-by-side, as above?


----------



## oracles (Jun 25, 2017)

@Cloudy has used it on my Jazzmaster build, as well as some other projects of his and has had good things to say about it 

http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/dunvegan-guitars-jazzmaster-build.320236/


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jun 25, 2017)

I used Tung oil only once and don't have a very high opinion of it. What I use most are a quick drying combined oil/wax product for necks (and first body layers) and TruOil. The first one really sinks into the wood and leaves a nice matte surface while TruOil gets quite glossy. BTW, I found TruOil to have a slight brownish/amber tint while the wax/oil stuff is more neutral to the color.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 25, 2017)

Knightro finished my guitar in odie's oil and always speaks highly of it. I think it gives more of a matte look than truOil (which is my current favorite) and Knightro says that odie's is quite durable. I guess I'll see how durable it is when I get my guitar lol.


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 25, 2017)

I really love Odies, not only is it one of the easiest finishes to apply but it also smells straight up like a Spa which is a refreshing change for guitar finish. Definitely worth the price tag. The jar of butter and wax will last you quite a long time, the oil does go pretty fast though.

It does come out quite matte, though you can remedy that by sanding to a higher grit before finishing or by buffing the living hell out of the finish with Odies wax. Ive had better success getting a semi-gloss sheen look with maple rather than more porous woods like walnut, rosewood, etc (i never grain fill). The finish itself is not very durable, as you'd expect from just about any oil/wax finish, tru-oil is technically not an oil finish as majority of it is varnish/poly so its not a great finish to compare Odies to in that regard. I finished a basswood body in odies a couple months ago and it does ding quite easily compared to tru-oil and poly tungoil. Odies gives wood a very rich dark tone, a tiny bit lighter than raw tungoil from my experience. I know he has a few varients of his oil that may change the intensity of the colour but I use the honey-amber looking stuff.

Alex Myla is my go2 odies wizard, be sure to check out some of his builds if you want an idea of what it can turn out looking like: https://www.instagram.com/akm_guitarworks/


----------



## MoonJelly (Jun 25, 2017)

Great answers guys, thank you. I have a couple builds to finish in July that I'm going to use Tru-Oil on, August is my birthday month so I may just take the plunge for the full set. I really like that violin-size guitar! That's Purelojik on SSO, correct?


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 25, 2017)

MoonJelly said:


> Great answers guys, thank you. I have a couple builds to finish in July that I'm going to use Tru-Oil on, August is my birthday month so I may just take the plunge for the full set. I really like that violin-size guitar! That's Purelojik on SSO, correct?



Yeap! thats him.

Id definitely recommend the three pack, the oil is great on its own but the butter and wax give it that extra bit of sheen.


----------



## knet370 (Jun 27, 2017)

Odies oil are good stuff. I have a friend that makes small accent and decorative furnitures for a living and he uses odies on some aswell as danish and tru oil. Says he likes all of them. Its a matter of what finish you prefer. Like what was already mentioned, odies are more of a matte but tough finish. You should try it or go for it if you want it matte or semi (after polishing).


----------



## MrYakob (Jun 27, 2017)

Cloudy said:


> I really love Odies, not only is it one of the easiest finishes to apply but it also smells straight up like a Spa which is a refreshing change for guitar finish. Definitely worth the price tag. The jar of butter and wax will last you quite a long time, the oil does go pretty fast though.




Are you ordering it through the US or is there a Canadian source that I'm missing? Would love to give this a shot but I'm always discouraged by the Canadian dollar when ordering stuff from the states.


----------



## MoonJelly (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh I'm in the states. Ordering across borders isn't a huge deal for me though


----------



## MrYakob (Jun 27, 2017)

MoonJelly said:


> Oh I'm in the states. Ordering across borders isn't a huge deal for me though


Ah, I was actually directing that at @Cloudy . I'm fine with ordering across borders but it's usually a better deal if I can find what I need charged in Canuck Bucks


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 28, 2017)

MrYakob said:


> Are you ordering it through the US or is there a Canadian source that I'm missing? Would love to give this a shot but I'm always discouraged by the Canadian dollar when ordering stuff from the states.



There is a Canadian dealer, its a place out of Alberta called Ultimate Hardwood though to be honest Id just order it directly through Odie. I tried to contact Ultimate hardwood and they wouldnt reply to emails or answer the phone, I tried over multiple weeks to get in touch with them. I brought it up to Odie and he said he'd sort it out but I haven't tried since.


----------

